

Few HTML5 demos with animation and sound - tehgawdo
http://www.effectgames.com/demos/canvascycle/
Some clever HTML5 demos with animation and sound
======
auxbuss
Neat, but the title should be "A few...". "Few" and "a few" mean different
things -- not many, and a small number of, respectively.

And just for completeness, "the few" and "the Few" are additional and
different too.

English is sometimes way more complex than it seems.

------
SeanDav
The animation is achieved via colour cycling, right?

~~~
tjarratt
Absolutely correct. They have a blog post about it where they discuss the tech
behind this briefly (with source code).

[http://www.effectgames.com/effect/article.psp.html/joe/Old_S...](http://www.effectgames.com/effect/article.psp.html/joe/Old_School_Color_Cycling_with_HTML5)

(I seem to remember this being submitted to HN a few months ago, before they
added sound).

------
sgt
I would love to see an HTML5 adventure game built with these scenes and
animations. Similar to Leisure Suit Larry, Space Quest, King's Quest and so
on.

~~~
primigenus
Not entirely what you mean, but have you seen sarien.net?

~~~
sgt
I have seen it before, but I didn't know it's available on the iPad now. Wow,
now I have another reason to get an iPad.

------
robobenjie
I don't know enough about the technology to understand why I should be
impressed, but the 8bit art is superb. Someone really knows how to pick a
pixel.

~~~
corysama
The tech is nice, but the art is incredible. Click the "Show Options" button
and you will see the 8-bit palette animating in the lower right. _The changes
in the palette are the only thing causing the animation of the image._ Instead
of a series of images, there is just a single image and a function to modify
the palette each frame. The artist picked pixels that not only look good, but
also are coordinated with the palette and their neighbors to produce the
animation.

